# Helpful Tips for All the New Drivers Part 1



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Welcome to Uber. You have embarked on one of the most enjoyable, rewarding and profitable experiences in your life. Congratulations! Not everyone gets to be accepted into the Uber family. The fact you have been approved, proves that you are a unique, special person. You should be proud that you have been included to join one of the most respected, successful, important companies on the planet. Uber is proud of its reputation, especially concerning how it treats its partners, or should I say family? Here are some helpful tips that should make your transition from rookie driver to seasoned ride share professional in no time:

*PREPARATION: *

It's time to get your car and yourself ready for the experience of a lifetime. Your first impression is very important. Remember, you are representing one of the most respected companies in the world. You are the face of Uber. It's a big responsibility that can be rather daunting; but remember you were approved; therefore, you are a very special person ready for the task.

> Wash and wax your car and meticulously and thoroughly clean the inside. A minimum of three coats of wax is recommended.

>> Stock your car with reading materials, video games, gum, chilled water, assorted nuts, chilled sodas, chilled protein drinks, assorted fruit juices, mints, candies, condoms, snacks, a bible, the Koran and anything else that might help your passengers pass the time and have a wonderful experience inside your car.

>> Buy incense and burn it in your car to make it smell wonderful. You should always burn incense between rides. You can buy it at your local gas stations in the less fortunate part of your town. The really large sticks work best because they smell wonderful and last a long time.

>> Dress professionally at all times, a coat and tie for men, a tasteful evening gown for women. Women should dress modestly, being extra careful not to show *any* cleavage. Brush your teeth, use scented deodorant, and rinse your mouth with a non-alcohol based mouth wash. You will want to have a professionally printed name badge to wear at all times.

Now fire up that app and get ready to ride!

*MANAGING THE UBER APP*

The Uber application is really a technological miracle and so simple to use.
Turn your app on, accept the terms, wait a few moments, and the app will find the passenger closest to you. When your screen flashes, press the accept button, and get ready to meet your new friend. Press the handy navigation tool, and away you go. Easy, step by step, turn by turn directions will guide you to your passenger. Simply drive to the pin, and your passenger will be waiting for you. Don't worry about having too drive far to find your passenger; research has proven that 87.4 % of all ride requests will be less than four city blocks from your location.

*INTERACTING WITH YOUR PASSENGERS:*

Before you drive, you will want to prepare yourself for various conversations. Keeping your passengers engaged and entertained is very important. Read the news, brush up on bible verses, and do your homework on pop culture and current events.

>> When you pick up your passenger(s), immediately exit the car and greet them with a warm smile and a hearty handshake. (A sincere hug is also acceptable.) Open the door for them as you introduce yourself with the following phrase, "Hello, my name is____." (Insert your first and last name here.) "I'll be your Uber driver today." Help them in the car, and offer them a refreshing beverage and something to read.

>> Eye contact is very important. Adjust your rear view mirror so you can always have eye contact with the passenger(s) in the back.

>> People love to debate. Suggested topics include: religion, abortion, politics, Sean Hannity, gay marriage, legalized drug use, immigration and stem cell research. Whatever stance your passenger takes, adamantly take the other point of view. Your passenger will enjoy the healthy debate and always rate you a five as a result. After mastering your debate skills, try out these spirited topics: Holocaust ... real or fake? 911 conspiracy theories, alien abduction, racial supremacy, rape...who's really to blame? and whale hunting for sport.

>> When dropping off your passenger, stop immediately wherever you happen to be. Turn on your flashers and have them exit your car as quickly as possible after assuring you have been rated a five. Drive away as quickly as possible. Other drivers on the road will always yield to an Uber driver as they understand that you are a professional and they are not.

>> A good place to wait for your next ride is a taxi stand. Taxi drivers respect Uber drivers and strive to become one. Find a taxi stand, pull in the front, exit your car and introduce yourself to every taxi driver behind you. They will cling to your every word in awe and amazement, as you share with them your fascinating Uber stories. Since you both share the exciting profession of driving passengers, you will all instantly become friends. The brotherhood between Uber drivers and cabbies is truly amazing. It's also a good idea to hand out Uber cards with your driver code on them to these cab drivers. You'll be amazed at the amount of money you will make with these taxi cab referrals as they hand them out to all their passengers. It won't be long until you get your next ride request and off you'll go. Often cab drivers whom you've handed cards out to, will suggest to their passengers that they ride with you instead, so always remember to park in the front of taxi stands.

End Part 1
Check out Part 2

CLICK HERE FOR PART TWO:

http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/helpful-tips-for-all-the-new-drivers-part-2.30102/


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

CLICK HERE FOR PART TWO:

http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/helpful-tips-for-all-the-new-drivers-part-2.30102/


----------



## rcinatl (Apr 5, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> CLICK HERE FOR PART TWO:
> 
> http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/helpful-tips-for-all-the-new-drivers-part-2.30102/





Realityshark said:


> Welcome to Uber. You have embarked on one of the most enjoyable, rewarding and profitable experiences in your life. Congratulations! Not everyone gets to be accepted into the Uber family. The fact you have been approved, proves that you are a unique, special person. You should be proud that you have been included to join one of the most respected, successful, important companies on the planet. Uber is proud of its reputation, especially concerning how it treats its partners, or should I say family? Here are some helpful tips that should make your transition from rookie driver to seasoned ride share professional in no time:
> 
> *PREPERATION:*
> 
> ...


Oh, and last but not least, always use a spell-checker. UBER ON!


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

rcinatl said:


> Oh, and last but not least, always use a spell-checker. UBER ON!


Good catch. Thanks. I hate spellcheck ..defeats my purpose.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> Welcome to Uber. You have embarked on one of the most enjoyable, rewarding and profitable experiences in your life. Congratulations! Not everyone gets to be accepted into the Uber family. The fact you have been approved, proves that you are a unique, special person. You should be proud that you have been included to join one of the most respected, successful, important companies on the planet. Uber is proud of its reputation, especially concerning how it treats its partners, or should I say family? Here are some helpful tips that should make your transition from rookie driver to seasoned ride share professional in no time:
> 
> *PREPARATION: *
> 
> ...


LOL. You're sick.

I remember a comment on this forum when I was new to it about some Uber driver here in Chicago couldn't wait to check out that restaurant where all the cabbies go for break. Like they're going to sit and chi chat over the rice with him. They'd probably poison his food eventually.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

I was wondering if you were really serious. My suspicions were starting to be confirmed with shall the sofa & magazines to stock. Definite confirmation came with "a tasteful evening gown for women" as the fares code.

BTW it is 1:00 AM.

LMAO!!


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

I know this is dated but you recently linked to it. I almost cried while laughing so hard! Can't wait to read part 2! If you decide to quit driving you should work for uber corporate and be the one sending drivers welcome emails.


----------

